

The Amazing Tale of the High School Quarterback Turned Lesbian Filmmaker - ccoop
http://www.details.com/culture-trends/critical-eye/201001/kimberly-reed-transgender-documentary-prodigal-sons?printable=true

======
lrm242
This is an interesting story. There is also a documentary movie made by the
person in question: <http://www.prodigalsonsfilm.com/>

Unfortunately, the documentary leaves something to be desired for a movie.
It's not very well done, but it does give you some insight into the story from
the eyes of Kimberly.

